# Reckless homicide case delayed



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2014)

A Mt. Juliet man charged with reckless homicide will return to court May 12 at 8:30 a.m. after a postponement hearing Wednesday.

Wilson County sheriff?s deputies charged Thomas Jay Vonohlen, of Mt. Juliet, with reckless homicide in the death of his wife, Janice Vonohlen. 

After Vonohlen?s wife was found in a diabetic a coma, former Sheriff Terry Ashe said Vonohlen was placed under investigation for more than a year.

In 2011, Ashe said deputies responded to a complaint call 18 months prior, in which friends and relatives alleged Vonohlen had intentionally overmedicated his wife, who was a cancer patient. Ashe said an investigation began following the complaint, and Vonohlen?s wife then ended up in Summit Hospital in critical care, in a coma.

http://www.lebanondemocrat.com/article/crime/325386


----------



## Express (Nov 3, 2014)

what ever happened in this case on May 12th?


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 3, 2014)

It can be dodgy stuff !  That there Insulin gear !  Poor Lady.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2014)

*Reckless homicide charge against Mt. Juliet man dismissed*

A Wilson County judge dismissed a reckless homicide charge against a Mt. Juliet man Monday. 

Thomas Jay Vonohlen, 57, appeared in Wilson County criminal court Monday morning before Judge David Durham where he pled to a lesser charge.

Vonohlen was previously charged with reckless homicide in June of 2011 in the death of his wife, Janice Vonohlen, who died in March of 2010.

After Vonohlen’s wife was found in a diabetic coma, former Sheriff Terry Ashe said Vonohlen was placed under investigation for more than a year.

In 2011, Ashe said deputies responded to a complaint call 18 months prior, in which friends and relatives alleged Vonohlen had intentionally overmedicated his wife, who was a cancer patient. Ashe said an investigation began following the complaint, and Vonohlen’s wife then ended up in Summit Hospital in critical care, in a coma.

“We interviewed him, and he said he didn’t give her any insulin. At the hospital, doctors said she was in an insulin coma. She never woke up,” 

http://www.lebanondemocrat.com/article/crime/394031


----------

